# Need a Haunt Partner



## Mike Steinke (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello Everyone

I am looking for some people to collaborate with on a haunted attraction in north west Missouri. I live in Maryville. I have had 2 haunts on my own and have a lot of know how and equipment. I will not be able to have a haunt in 2013 because it has just become too much work. I need some like minded individuals who like haunting and are not afraid of the work that it takes to pull a haunted attraction off. Contact me and lets get going for a 2014 haunt. If you are up for a real challenge we can talk about maybe doing the 2013 haunt. I have a building for use in Maryville. Chat me up and lets get to know each other.


----------



## Mike Steinke (Jul 27, 2013)

*Looking for a Haunted Attraction Partner*

Hello Everyone

I am looking for someone who would be interested in building a haunted attraction with me in Maryville Missouri. There is no Financial investment required for this opportunity. I have use of a 40' x 165' building (6600 sq ft). It is almost completely open concept (blank canvas). The building is located one block off of the square in downtown Maryville Mo. It is also the only haunted attraction from Kansas City Mo to Omaha Neb. Demographically there are 195,000 potential customers within a 50 mile radius of the location. I need someone who will help me plan and build this into a haunted house. You must be creative and willing to help build the rooms and props. Most importantly I need someone who is enthusiastic about haunting and operating a haunted house. I need someone that I can bounce ideas back and forth with. Contact me here and lets get this ball rolling.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Love the idea, you may want to check the name of your haunt though. I do know of another "3rd Street Asylum" that is located in Bonner Springs. I have no affiliation with them, however....
I can help or advise via the net or phone...It's a bit of a drive to be there in person. Hope that you can find someone willing to be hands on!


----------



## Mike Steinke (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank You MTP. I may have to take you up on that. I got a new source for large cardboard boxes today. 46" x 46". The one down side to the building I am using. Is that I only have it for one month out of the year. Which means setting up and tearing down. Then there is the storage issue. However I am working through it


----------



## Mike Steinke (Jul 27, 2013)

By the way... where are you from??


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Isn't storage always an issue? If you ever get that one figured out let me know.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I am originally from Arkansas, however, I live in Overland Park KS now...not THAT far away from you. I'm also a member of Kansas City Home Haunters, https://www.facebook.com/groups/KCHomeHaunters/


----------

